# Marine Special Operations



## Ravage (Dec 13, 2007)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Nv94FHRv9w"]YouTube - Marine Special Operations[/ame]


----------



## demo18c (Dec 13, 2007)

is this the new SOF group in the Corp?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 14, 2007)

yeah it's one of the MSOB's I believe.


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 14, 2007)

SBS equivalent?


----------

